# OK to have sex after bloody show?



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm 41 weeks, 5 days, and have been experiencing "bloody show" for the past couple days. I've got a call into my doula, but has anyone heard whether it's ok to have sex after bloody show/mucous plug loss? I don't want to get an infection obviously, but sex does seem to help my contractions get started and my husband is getting nervous about the no-sex-for-6-weeks policy and would like to take advantage while we still can!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I've heard having sex is OK as long as your water hasn't broken.

I've also heard, jokingly, that sex is OK as long as the baby isn't crowning.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

If you're nervous about infection, you can still have fun without penetration. I'll leave it to your imagination









Jen


----------



## InaX5 (Aug 8, 2007)

water not broken? then go ahead, it's a great idea & depending on dh, it passes time


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

We did...and I went into labor the next morning. It might help your labor get started! I've only read that you shouldn't have sex after your water breaks.


----------



## MandyB (Oct 9, 2006)

I went into labor 5 minutes after we did!!!!! Had the baby an hour after that!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Yes!


----------

